
CoinStarter launched yesterday and is going viral - cryptobailey
https://coinstarter.com?ref=dt3ndxx3j
======
cryptobailey
Create your account to get started!

~~~
sharemywin
does the about us page work? or contact us? or press?

~~~
cryptobailey
Not yet. Some of the smaller pages like those will be up and running very
soon! CoinStarter was just launched yesterday. Some features might not work
yet, but for a limited time they are giving 100 free tokens when you join and
25 tokens for each referral.

